# Front brake pad replacement



## maccax (Oct 24, 2016)

Hi guys iv searched on here and you tube with no Luck is there a guide for replacing front pads on my 2007 3.2 Quattro thanks


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

Funny you mention this... I'm going to change the disks and pads on my 3.2 this weekend...

Haven't found a guide either but I can't see why it would be different from any other car I've done. I'll find out over the weekend I guess


----------



## Rouju (Mar 6, 2011)

Should be useful

viewtopic.php?t=43650


----------



## andys_tts (Oct 12, 2016)

My biggest issue was not being able to retract my caliper pistons even with a retraction tool. They just wouldn't move.

Is there a trick to this ? (MK2 btw)


----------



## Grizzlebear (Oct 2, 2015)

The guide is very good although i always use a rewind tool. If done slowly it wont stress the piston or rubbers. A diy cheap kit is a tenner on the bay.
I love to see nice painted calipers!


----------



## mickee92 (Mar 2, 2016)

Sorry for butting in but im in need for front discs and pads and deciding to go for the brembo discs and pads from euro car parts as with discount their remarkably cheap £184.93 with the 33% off.

Only problem I have is which pads and discs out of the choices catering for my reg number do i need?

The car is a 2008 v6 and I believe they are 340mm discs?

There's three choices for pads like like teves, ATE and different sizes i think between the two teves ones.
Do the pads come in a pack of two or will i need to make the quantity 2?


----------



## Grizzlebear (Oct 2, 2015)

You need to buy 2 discs but the pads all come in 1 box.
Yes v6 is 340mm.


----------



## mickee92 (Mar 2, 2016)

Grizzlebear said:


> You need to buy 2 discs but the pads all come in 1 box.
> Yes v6 is 340mm.


Thats great. Never bought my own brakes before but if I can get them cheaper and a better brand then why not.

What about the 3 different types of pads listed for my reg? Didn't expect there to be different ones to be honest [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## maccax (Oct 24, 2016)

Managed to change my pads and it is very easy I did have a look on YouTube different car same brakes , the only thing is I have the brake warning light come on my display , so I'm thinking re set ecu .?


----------



## TTaRSe (Aug 24, 2014)

maccax said:


> Managed to change my pads and it is very easy I did have a look on YouTube different car same brakes , the only thing is I have the brake warning light come on my display , so I'm thinking re set ecu .?


Nope...
Sounds like you need to replace the sensor....about a fiver from eurocarparts


----------



## maccax (Oct 24, 2016)

TTaRSe said:


> maccax said:
> 
> 
> > Managed to change my pads and it is very easy I did have a look on YouTube different car same brakes , the only thing is I have the brake warning light come on my display , so I'm thinking re set ecu .?
> ...


The warning light wasn't on before I changed them , isn't the sensor built into the pad ?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

maccax said:


> TTaRSe said:
> 
> 
> > maccax said:
> ...


Did you fit / connect the wear sensor wire? Inner pad, LH side only.


----------



## Gray79 (Feb 10, 2017)

As long as this hasn't happened :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## maccax (Oct 24, 2016)

Gray79 said:


> As long as this hasn't happened :lol: :lol: :lol:


Yes that's the problem lol


----------



## AndreiV93 (Mar 29, 2017)

Hi guys

Looking at changing my discs and pads, both front and back on my TT MK2 Roadster 2.0 TFSI.

Audi have quoted me about £750 for doing that, but after having a look on eurocarparts, I know I can get it done for about 40% of that price! No brainer really... quite capable of doing it myself as well, as I've got a track car on the side which I work on quite often;

I'm not looking for performance discs and pads as this is my daily and doesn't get used on the track or anything like that;

Was interested to see what you guys thought about the different brands available out there; the ones on eurocarparts are Eicher, Pagid, Bosch, Brembo, ATE;

I'm having a hard time deciding! I'm currently stuck between Pagid, Bosch, Brembo.

Any advice? 
Cheers!


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

I've just changed the discs and pads on our 4 series cab and went with pagid discs and pads front and rear. The discs are coated unlike the OEM ones so the inner will not rust and look a mess. I've had pagid before on my old 3 series and they are absolutely comparable to OEM in terms of wear and stopping performance. I would go pagid discs and Ebc yellowstuff pads if you like to haul down from big speeds regularly.


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Bosch and brembo will rust so if that's an issue for you then pagid is the one to go for.


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

AndreiV93 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Looking at changing my discs and pads, both front and back on my TT MK2 Roadster 2.0 TFSI.
> 
> ...


I was doing a bit of research on what pads/discs to get lately and was all set to order Brembo discs and pads all round when my mechanic friend recommended Borg and Becker Beckteks. After a bit more research I decided to go with those, they're a fair bit cheaper than Brembo and Bosch (apparently due to manufacture techniques, not that they're cheaper rubbish). I've had them on for a few hundred miles and it stops better than it ever did so getting on with them really well so far. I'll be interested to see how they get on over time.

Edit: Also there is no sign of break squeaking so far

http://www.borgandbeck.com/becktec-braking-evolution/

Don't bother going to Audi for disc/pad change, you're just throwing money away. If you're buying from Euro car parts, wait for one of their weekend deals (30%) and save yourself a few more ££


----------



## AndreiV93 (Mar 29, 2017)

Don't think rust is a big issue, but yes, I think Pagid seem to be front runner at the moment. 
A good mate of mine also recommended them.

I've had a quick look at the Borg & Becker ones, and they do seem pretty decent! Need to look into that a bit more;

Deffo won't be going to Audi for this job, especially as I can do it myself and save a ton of £ like you said; I know eurocarparts have sales on all the time, so will keep a close eye on that.


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

AndreiV93 said:


> Was interested to see what you guys thought about the different brands available out there; the ones on eurocarparts are Eicher, Pagid, Bosch, Brembo, ATE;
> 
> I'm having a hard time deciding! I'm currently stuck between Pagid, Bosch, Brembo.
> 
> ...


I done mine a couple of weeks ago. I went for Pagid pads and some goved and drilled disks (can't remember the make off the top of my head). They were simple to replace, same as any others I've done.

The ones I replaced were standard Audi that had been on there for two years, they were fitted just before I bought the car. They had about 12k miles on them and the pads had loads of life left in them, I mean at least 80%, but both disks were warped, hence replcing them.


----------



## Rene Pogel (Aug 27, 2015)

Of the decent brake pads out there, which ones give the least dust? I'm fed up of cleaning the spokes on my Speedline wheels 

RP


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Ebc

Redstuff produce little dust.


----------



## BMTTS (Jan 29, 2016)

Yep, I always go for EBC red stuff due to the lighter coloured dust. They seem to last ages & I've never found the weaker initial bite as an issue, you just simply adjust and get used to it.
Hardest part of this job is removing the disc retaining screw, I've found a blow lamp makes it a doddle.


----------



## Rene Pogel (Aug 27, 2015)

Thanks gents,

Red stuff it is; the wheels are coming off for powder coating shortly, ideal time to change them out. The calipers could do with some new red paint too.

Just waiting to get the Avensis back on the road; it managed to suck part of the rubber air intake manifold into the turbo, it made a very short (but remarkably expensive) screeching noise and then the car had a top speed of 100Km/h...

RP


----------



## Rene Pogel (Aug 27, 2015)

Does anyone know of a better price than this for the pads? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/EBC-REDSTUFF- ... XQC-tTGLSD

Thanks,

RP


----------

